# Flea Bites - What do they look like?



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

What does a flea bite look like? Do they look like pimples on a human? My dog has 2 groups, of 2 bites on his belly and leg. If they are fleas, can't you see little fleas on the dogs skin / fur?

Just looking for some help.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I would say similar to a hive, but maybe not quite as big. 
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=flea+bite+on+dog&gbv=2

Fleas are great at hiding, usually when your looking on back of the dog they are on the belly. Although they live 95% in your enviornment not on the dog/cat. If your dogs has lots of fleas, you can see "flea dirt" in different areas, like the base of the tail or the back.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=flea+dirt&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmmm. Well I gave him a bath last night, and I saw no sign of any "flea dirt" or anything like that. 

Could it be chiggers? I tried a few google searches last night, but I thought I read that they are only around in warm summer months.

He has been running through the leaves and piles of leaves lately.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Does your dog have any allergies to leaves or trees? We are seeing a lot of allergy dogs right now. Is your dog scratching his ears?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have no experience with Chiggers, there are none in my area. However, I've seen posts on other boards about Chiggers and I believe their bites look very similar. Maybe it's fire ants. I would check with your vet to be sure. This way you can get the correct meds or spray to help your pup.


----------



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

We actually had allergy tests done at the beginning of summer, and he was allergic to a lot of grasses in the area, weeds, etc. He was getting a monthly allergy pill, but his allergies have since calmed down and he doesn't scratch anymore (we did move to a new area too). He hasn't had his allergy pill since June / July.

He's due for a grooming appointment, would the groomer know instead of a vet appointment?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

IDK for sure, maybe he needs to start his meds again. In asking the groomer.... it would depend on how much experience she/he has with bites and/or allergies. Personally I think your vet would be of more help than the Internet or the Groomer. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I saw a few more on his legs, so we headed to the vent on Saturday morning. 

Initial thoughts from the vet was mosquito bites but there were to many of them. So she said that he must have gotten some type of bacteria infection on his stomach and that's why it's spreading on his belly. I think he might have gotten something from all the wet, soggy, damp leaves out back in our yard from running through them.

So anti-botics for 2 weeks to clear it up!


----------

